# Blue Buffalo VS Solid Gold



## Jeyde (Jan 17, 2014)

I live in the central Texas area so the same dog foods that are fed on this website are not readily available to me. I'm currently feeding Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy, the chicken and rice formula. I occasionally feed a cannot wet food at night. I'm interested in the solid gold brand, especially the wolf cub large breed puppy bison flavor. 

Any feedback or experience will be greatly appreciate. I'm not finding the information I want online. 

Thanks so much for you time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with those foods, BUT if you want another one.. check dog.com or chewy.com they tend to have a TON more brands and ship anywhere.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have fed Solid Gold Wolf Cub and the Wolf King and I liked both.

I also fed Blue Buffalo LBP and Blue Wilderness.

I liked both brands. Either one is fine.

Is Wellness available to you? I personally prefer the Wellness products over Blue and Solid Gold.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and I fed BB and Titan did well on it, he just got picky. I also fed Solid Gold.. again Titan did well, just got picky..  Fromm was awesome.. he'd still be on that if he didn't have allergies.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You actually have a big choice on dogfood delivered to your doorstep with free shipping.
doggiefood.com.  I wouldn't feed BB if it were free. You can do better especially for the price. Check out the website, they have most brands.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You actually have a big choice on dogfood delivered to your doorstep with free shipping.
> doggiefood.com. I wouldn't feed BB if it were free. You can do better especially for the price. Check out the website, they have most brands.


I'm actually really curious, why wouldn't you feed BB?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been looking at large breed puppy foods as I will be getting a puppy shortly. I emailed BB and asked about Ash levels in the large breed wilderness formula. They said it is 9%, so for this reason I will stay away. I did feed BB basic to my older dog and it worked fine for her. I may go to their adult formula in the future.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ash????


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

yes, ash. Should be less than 8% from what I have read.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dog-food-ash/


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I had good luck with lots of Solid Gold products.
I also used the Sea meal also, with very good results.

Just depends on what agrees with your dog too!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> I'm actually really curious, why wouldn't you feed BB?


 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

I haven't tried BB because by the time I got my pup I had read enough threads on this site I didn't even want to mess around with it. 
I started Veda off on solid gold. She didn't do great on it... had dandruff and a rash on her belly while she was on it. Switched her to TOTW and the rash and dandruff went away. Adult coat has come in very shiny and soft, stools good, and she loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeyde (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the feedback! 

so far I have been pleased with BB but I want the best for my pup. 

I was concerned that Solid Gold was made by Diamond. As well as TOTW. I started out on diamond naturals large breed puppy and it didn't agree with my dog at all. 

Wellness is available to me but I've heard that it makes dogs gassy and their stool very odorous. Anyone who feeds that have the same results with their GSD? 

I am just not home regularly where I could get dog food shipped. I don't want to send it to work... I would like to explore in-store options first. 

Thanks again for your feedback. If you have any other brands you would like to recommend, please let me know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeyde said:


> Wellness is available to me but I've heard that it makes dogs gassy and their stool very odorous. Anyone who feeds that have the same results with their GSD?


I have never had an issue when feeding Wellness. I personally think that my GSD looks his absolute best on Wellness, his coat is shiny and he always looks like he just had a bath. I have also noticed that my cats rarely ever throw up (hair balls) when they are on Wellness. My GSD has no issues with gas, my Dalmatian has farted since the day I brought him home, no matter what he is fed he still farts. Both of their poop smells like poop, I've never smelt non stinky poop.


----------



## Mortalserenity (Apr 18, 2015)

My German loves solid gold, I also have a morkie and he loves it as well  I have not tried blue buffalo yet but it is on my radar as my next choice  the only thing I do not like about solid gold is that the flavors are limited to the bison and lamb for the large breed puppies.


----------

